# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Πήρα το πρώτο μου lovebird!!!!

## Jimmy100

Γεια σας παιδιά σήμερα πήρα το πρώτο μου lovebird!Και είμαι πάρα πολύ χαρούμενος αλλά από την στιγμή που το έφερα σπίτι!Ήπιε λίγο νερό (το φαΐ δεν το ακούμπησε και ανησυχώ) και έχει μείνει ακίνητο!Και όταν λέω ακίνητο εννοώ κάγκελο!Ανησυχώ, είναι φυσιολογικό;;; στο επόμενο μήνυμα θα δείξω photos!

----------


## Jimmy100

https://imgur.com/a/jfpiSkv

----------


## mariann@

Να χαίρεσαι τον καινούργιο σου φίλο!!! Όμορφο είναι!! Όσο για το ότι είναι ακίνητο δώσε του λίγο χρόνο να προσαρμοστεί στο καινούργιο περιβάλλον, είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι μαγκωμενο στην αρχη. Περιμένουμε νέα!!

----------


## Soulaki

Θα συμφωνησω με την Μαριαννα.....θελει τον χρονο του.
Σκεψου, ποσο πολυ το εχει επηρεασει, μια εξ ολοκληρου αλαγη.....λιγη υπομονη. :winky:

----------


## Jimmy100

Ok,έχετε δίκιο. Αλλά αυτό που με ανησυχεί τωρα και είναι το φαΐ.Φεν έχει φάει τίποτα. (ακόμα και τώρα το πρωί κάγκελο είναι)
Μόνο λίγο νερό ήπιε. Όταν ένα λοβάκι είναι ενάμιση μηνών μπόρα να φάει αυγοτροφή - σπόρους - φρούτα και λαχανικά??

----------


## Jimmy100

Μάλλον δεν πεινάει

----------


## Jimmy100

Αλλά αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως δεν ανακαλύψει την ταΐστρα (ότι έχει μέσα σπόρους), το λέω αυτό γιατί τόση ώρα κάθετε πάνω στην ταΐστρα και δεν έχει φάει ούτε έναν σπόρο!

----------


## Flifliki

Μην κάθεσαι κοντά του, απομακρυνσου, στην αρχή να μη σε βλέπει κ θ αρχίσει να εξερευνά. Μετά σιγά σιγά πηγαίνει κοντά του. Αν πάλι δεν φάει πάρε μιλετ, δεν θα αντισταθεί.

----------


## Jimmy100

Ok, τελικά έφαγε!Είναι φυσιολογικό να θέλει να κοιμηθεί κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας;; (το λέω γιατί συνέχεια κλείνει τα μάτια του σαν να θέλει να κοιμηθεί, μάλλον δεν κοιμήθηκε καλά το βράδυ, επίσης δεν είναι πολύ δραστήριο όπως έχω διαβάσει)(επειδή είναι αρκετά μικρό δεν το έχω πάρει παιχνίδια, επίσης όσα παιχνίδια είχα βρει είναι σε ΤΕΡΆΣΤΙΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ )Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο pet shop με παιχνίδια για μικρούς παπαγάλους στην Αθήνα;;;

----------


## Flifliki

Ίσως είναι από το στρες της αλλαγής. Παρακολουθησε το αν φουσκώνει. Στα περισσότερα πετσοπ έχει παιχνίδια για λοβακια, δες από πετσοπ αλυσίδας αν δεν βρίσκεις στη γειτονιά σου.

----------


## Flifliki

Όταν πηγές να το πάρεις πως ήταν; ήταν ζωηρό; πως το μετέφερες σπίτι;

----------


## Jimmy100

Δεν είναι φουσκωμένο αλλά μόλις τώρα έβαλε το κεφάλι του στην πλάτη και αποκοιμήθηκε!Ανησυχώ!!!!Για  ί δεν είναι δραστήριο, και γιατί κοιμάται ΣΥΝΈΧΕΙΑ;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Flifliki

Δεν δημοσιεύτηκε ολόκληρο το κείμενο.

----------


## Jimmy100

> Όταν πηγές να το πάρεις πως ήταν; ήταν ζωηρό; πως το μετέφερες σπίτι;


Ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, το μετέφερα με το κλουβί του (για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί με μεταφορικό κλουβί) και ναι ήταν ΠΆΡΑ πολύ ζωηρό, μάλλον του λείπει η οικογένειά του!

----------


## Jimmy100

> Δεν δημοσιεύτηκε ολόκληρο το κείμενο.


Δεν είναι φουσκωμένο αλλά μόλις τώρα έβαλε το κεφάλι του στην πλάτη και αποκοιμήθηκε!Ανησυχώ!!!!Για  ί δεν είναι δραστήριο, και γιατί κοιμάται ΣΥΝΈΧΕΙΑ;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Flifliki

Δεν είναι κ λίγο.. Σιγά σιγά θα συνηθίσει. Αφού δεν έχεις παιχνίδι κρέμασε του προς το παρόν ένα χρωματιστό κορδελακι, κάποια στιγμή θα ασχοληθεί κ θα ξεχαστεί.

----------


## Flifliki

Όχι απότομες κινήσεις κ ότι βάζεις μέσα στο κλουβί σιγά σιγά.

----------


## Jimmy100

Όσο σιγά και να κάνω αυτό αρχίζει να πετάει πέρα δώθε, άσε που μια φορά έπεσε μέσα στην ποτίστρα!Τελοςπάντων θα κάνω ότι μπορώ!

----------


## Flifliki

Το ξέρω.. Φοβάται, απλά τουλάχιστον μην τρομάξει απότομα. Θέλει αγάπη κ την παρέα σου αφού είναι μοναχουλι κ όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Jimmy100

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mariann@

Αν είναι τόσο μικρό όσο λες είναι φυσιολογικό να κοιμάται πολυ. Το ένα μου παροτλετ που το πήρα αρκετά μικρό(2 μηνών) το έπαιρνε ο ύπνος την ώρα που έτρωγε!! Βράσε καλά ένα αυγό και προσπάθησε να του το ταισεις άμα δεν το πλησιάσει από μόνο του, με προσοχή όμως μη το τρομάξεις

----------


## Jimmy100

Το δικό μου είναι ενάμιση οπότε μάλλον αυτό είναι!Θα το δοκιμάσω το αυγό αλλά πρώτα να σας ρωτήσω, γιατί το πουλάκι μπαίνει μέσα στην ταΐστρα και κάνει απότομες κινήσεις πετάγοντας κάτω τα σπόρια;;;

----------


## Jimmy100

ή ταΐστρα είναι σας ένα μπολάκι (150 ml) όσο χρειάζεται.

----------


## mariann@

Μήπως το έχει για παιχνίδι; Δεν τρώει καθόλου σπόρους; Και ψωμί του τοστ ολικής άλεσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να του δώσεις όσο είναι μικρό αν δεν τρώει κάτι αλλο, αλλά το αυγό πιστεύω θα το φάει

----------


## Jimmy100

Τρώει σπορους

----------


## Jimmy100

Εχω βαρεθει να μαζευω σπορια απο τον πατο

----------


## tasos666

τα κουνάβια τρώνε αυγά και τα φίδια, δεν  ​χρειάζονται τα πουλιά αυγά

----------


## Jimmy100

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο, γιατί το ασβέστιο και τα άλλα ιχνοστοιχεία που έχει το αυγό είναι πολύ σημαντικό για ένα πουλί που είναι ακόμα στη ανάπτυξη!  (δική μου άποψη, ο καθένας κάνει ότι πιστεύει ότι είναι καλύτερο)

----------


## Soulaki

Τασο, χρειαζονται αυγουλακι, και καλα βρασμενο, γι αυτο στην αυγοτροφη την σπιτικη που τους φτιαχνουμε, βαζουμε και αυγο.
Ειναι πηγη ασβεστιου, οπως πολυ καλα σου ειπε ο Δημητρης, και βιταμινης Α.
Σκεψου οτι σε αρρωστα πουλακια, ταιζουμε αυγο, ελαφρα αραιωμενο με νερακι, με συριγγα.Βρασμενο, εννοειτε.

----------


## Jimmy100

Ξέρεις σήμερα άλλαξα την θέση της ταΐστρας και το πουλάκι δεν έχει πάει καθόλου σαν να μην ξέρει πού είναι.Λες να ξέρει απλά να μην πεινάει από το πρωί (7:00)

----------


## Esmi

Το κάνει σαν παιχνίδι αυτό που μπαίνει μέσα και τα κάνει ριμαδιο, μην ανησυχείς  :Happy:  Και όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο που του άλλαξες θέση, θα τη βρει την άκρη του! 
Τα lovebird όσο αξιολατρευτα είναι, αλλο τόσο σκέτη κόλαση είναι από ζαβολιά και φασαρία 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Jimmy100

Ααα ok, δηλαδή να μην ανησυχώ για ασιτία;;;Θα την βρει, όσο για το το παιχνίδι μάλλον αυτό θα είναι!

----------


## Esmi

Ακομα δεν τρώει; Τι παρατηρείς; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Jimmy100

Τώρα πριν λίγο κατέβηκε στην ταΐστρα.Και έχει σταματήσει να πετάει κάτω φαΐ!Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος! (μάλλον σταμάτησε να την πετάει κάτω γιατί του πήρα ένα ξύλο-πατήθρα που είναι 4 σκοινάκια και παίζει με αυτά)

----------


## Esmi

Άρα τρώει.. άρα όλα καλά  :Happy: 
Αχαχαχα ναι πρέπει απαραίτητα να έχεις κάτι μέσα να απασχολείται. Τα πουλάκια αυτά είναι πολυ δραστήρια  :Happy:  

Μπορείς και συ να του φτιάξεις παιχνιδάκια άμα θες, με χάντρες και σκηνακι! Τα λατρεύουν αυτά!

----------


## Jimmy100

Καλή ιδέα!Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σε αυτό το forum για την βοήθεια!

----------


## Esmi

Να είσαι καλά! Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς είμαστε στη διάθεσή σου να μας ρωτάς και να το συζητούμε όλοι μαζί!

----------


## Jimmy100

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα σκοινια ειναι επικινδυνα στα παιχνιδια και στις πατηθρες. Οταν τα δαγκωνουν, καταπινουν ινες οι οποιες μπορει να δημιουργησουν σοβαρο προβλημα. Προτιμησε αλλα υλικα.

----------


## Jimmy100

Όπως;;

----------

